# HyPer 9HV and Fault Code 52



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

I take it that installing the .clon and .bin files went as described in the manual? I assume you are seeing the fault code in the smartview software? Did you run the motor commissioning step with the wheels in the air? Have you adjusted any other settings yet? I was just reading Netgains manual, and Revision 9 mentions thats changing the battery nominal voltage from 144 will throw error code 52. I am also in the process of trying to get all the details ironed out on my Hyper 9 system. The new manual is better, but I still think they kinda gloss over the programming side of things. This sounds like a software problem to me.


----------



## 4carslater (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you for your prompt response. Yes to the files installation as per the manual. And yes to seeing the fault code in smartview. And motor commissioning with wheels in the air. I haven't adjusted other settings yet. My battery voltage is nominally 144 but presently down a little, at 135. Would that lower voltage be enough to cause this problem? 
Do you mean a software problem as in not correctly uploaded to the controller, or out of date software being used, or something else? I used the latest .clon and .bin files referred to in Revision 9 of the manual. 
I agree that programming instructions leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

If the voltage was the problem it would have thrown an Undervoltage alarm; those mappings it is complaining about are something to do with the motor. What exactly they are is a mystery to me, and it is not something you should have had to set up. I am surprised that the motor would spin up during the commissioning phase if the clone file was not right, but my gut feeling is that the issue lies with the programming. Did you hear your motor spin during commissioning? Also, have you double checked that the encoder wiring from the motors socket is going to the correct pin on the 35pin connector? And double checked that you downloaded the correct clone file? Sadly, checking for obvious mix-ups is about all I am going to be able to do for you  If you end up having to contact Netgain for support, let us know what they say. I have linked this thread into the Hyper 9 thread I started, in the hopes that someday it will be easy to find the answers to these sorts of questions.


----------



## 4carslater (Apr 28, 2021)

No, I haven't yet had a motor spin at any time. And yes to checking the encoder wiring going to the correct 35 pin. I will check again on the clone file. I have already contacted Netgain but my experience of getting responses from them is not good. Following up on your suggestion about voltage, I went back to Smartview to make sure I had recorded 144 nominal volts, and I had, but still the AL52 fault code appears! I had been hopeful I might get rid of it, but no such luck.
I will let you know after I check the clone file, and of any progress. Just being able to connect with a fellow HyPer 9 user is a boon - thank you.


----------



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

4carslater said:


> No, I haven't yet had a motor spin at any time.


Well, then it does not sound like you successfully completed the commissioning step - as that will spin the motor. From the manual, pg 15: after installing the firmware, loading the clone file, and then checking that the throttle and inputs are wired correctly it says:

19. Once steps 4-18 are complete 
i. Turn off Key Switch and Disconnect High Voltage Supply. 
ii. Connect UVW cables to the HyPer 9HV ™ motor. Be sure the vehicle’s wheels are suspended from the ground. 
iii. Re-connect High Voltage Supply. 

20. Commission the Spin Sensor! (Calibrate your Encoder) 
i. Configure - Motor & Control - Spin Sensor – Click the "Commission Sensor" button. TAU SmartView will prompt that this must initiate 60 seconds from key on, click YES. The motor will spin slowly for about 1 minute, so please be sure it is safe to do so with minimal load (Neutral and/or wheels suspended off ground). 
ii. If commissioning fails, there is likely an active fault or throttle request that must be corrected. This could also be caused by incorrect encoder wiring or motor phase connections. Please, check them. 

Note the time limit to initiate the commissioning, so reboot it right before launching that step. The motor will spin a few times during the process, like a washing machine that is sizing up a load of laundry. Once it is done, the system should be good to go.


----------



## 4carslater (Apr 28, 2021)

I may be clutching at straws but going nowhere at present, so have gone back to wiring. Re controller ground wires - pin 1 runs to the auxiliary battery negative, and grounds several pins. I have done that by 'splicing' into the pin 1 wire, and joining it to the wires requiring its grounding.
Pins 9 and 12 are also ground wires, grounding a number of pins each. Is it necessary, similar to pin 1, to likewise 'ground' pins 9 and 12 by say running them to the auxiliary battery negative, or some other ground point, 'splicing' and then joining to the required wires, or does the controller itself provide the grounding?
I have assumed the latter, that is they are not wired like pin 1, but the controller provides the grounding, which they 'pass on' when connected to the pins shown as being grounded by them.
Happy to be proved wrong, however!


----------



## 4carslater (Apr 28, 2021)

Hope you get a chance to reply to my latest, Carl.


----------



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

I did not ground k1-9 or k1-12 to the vehicle chassis, but if I recall correctly, they are internally connected to k1-1. You should easily be able to check that with a multimeter to confirm, but looking at the main wiring diagram, there is no call for any additional chassis grounding.

If your controller is booting up, and you were able to load the firmware, then the wiring is likely fine. Once the smartview software is operational, there is a screen that will show you all your input wires and their associated states. Once it boots up, can you click on the block labeled Monitor? There will be little boxes that light up green when a digital input wire is activated, like selecting the Forward or Reverse direction. There will also be a tab for checking your throttle input signal.

Did you try to do step number 20 from the manual?


----------



## 4carslater (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you, Carl. As I said, I was clutching at straws, to try to explain the Level 1 block. The controller is booting up, and the data inputs are showing as light green. Likewise the throttle input signal is in range, and I am getting encoder signals, so I assume my wiring must be right.
I did try step 20, commissioning the sensor, but no spin. I'm assuming that's because of the Level 1 block.
That block appears on both the SmartView screen and the Compact Display, and the latter says AL52. Yet I have recorded 144.00 volts as the nominal voltage as required in the battery section of SmartView, which I thought would get rid of that block. I have turned the key switch on and off numerous times, but the block still appears.
I am presently stumped. I do not know the reason for the block, and how to remove it. I even thought of trying to 'uninstall' the uploaded files to the controller, and then reinstalling them, to see if that made a difference, but don't know if that can be done anyway.
If I got a motor spin, maybe the block will disappear but that seems doubtful. So I am still stuck on trying to work out why I have the block, and how to get rid of it, in hope of getting that initial motor spin.


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

4carslater said:


> I may be clutching at straws but going nowhere at present, so have gone back to wiring. Re controller ground wires - pin 1 runs to the auxiliary battery negative, and grounds several pins. I have done that by 'splicing' into the pin 1 wire, and joining it to the wires requiring its grounding.


Hi - I run the low voltage Hyper 9 setup and it is entirely separate galvanically from the chassis. If, by auxilliary battery, you are referring to the standard 12V system in the car that uses the chassis as ground, you absolutely don't want this connected to your AXC1. Everything in the ACX1 / Hyper 9 wiring is self contained. The controller gets +ve and -ve from the HV pack, and any grounding is done to with the ground wires in the harness.


----------



## HesseJames (Mar 18, 2021)

Haven’t fired up my Hyper9 HV, but I also would say: do not connect Pin1 to Chassis Ground. I understood that the controller uses its own ground, therefor the wires. All switches like Regen 2&3 or Interlock must be grounded to Pin1 not chassis ground.


----------



## HesseJames (Mar 18, 2021)

HesseJames said:


> Haven’t fired up my Hyper9 HV, but I also would say: do not connect Pin1 to Chassis Ground. I understood that the controller uses its own ground, therefor the wires. All switches like Regen 2&3 or Interlock must be grounded to Pin1 not chassis ground.


Checked back manual. There seems no problem with chassis ground as K1 is already connected to chassis.


----------



## 4carslater (Apr 28, 2021)

Carl and others, problem solved! I now have a motor spin. It was a software programming issue. At page 19 of the latest NetGain manual para 8 there is a reference to the state of charge value needing to be entered at least 1 volt higher than the under voltage protection on the Protection tab. Once that was done, I got a green thumbs up and the onboard display ceased its warning light and the AL52 fault code reference disappeared. I then was able to commission the spin sensor. I never did hear from NetGain head office but contacted a local NetGain agent who turned out to be very helpful.
Thank you all for your responses. I hope my experience is of use to others.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm just doing the initial bench test on my Hyper 9 and I was getting a 52 fault. Netgain asked me to check the encoder signal voltages. They must be between 1100 and 3900 mv. Mine were high.

To make a long story short the encoder ground wire (black from pin 4 on the encoder to pin
9 on the K1 connector) was not making good contact.

Also note my system is the standard Hyper 9, not an HV.


----------

